# Ich hätte ein kleines Päckchen mitzugeben



## Tömk

Hallo Leute!

Hier ist meine Frage, aber zuerst der Beispiel:

"Hallo, fliegt jemand Anfang Dezember nach Santiago? Ich hätte ein kleines Päckchen mitzugeben"​
Wieso sagt man "Ich hätte" wenn man "Ich habe ein kleines Päckchen mitzugeben" sagen _muss_?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Tömk,

das ist eine berechtigte Frage. Aus meiner Sicht ist das hier der Höflichkeitskonjunktiv, damit es nicht so direkt klingt.

Im Spanischen sagt man ja auch manchmal _quisiera_ oder _pudiera _wenn man nicht gleich "mit der Tür ins Haus fallen" (= zu direkt sein) will.
Im Deutschen wird oft der Konjunktiv genommen, wenn man eine Bitte an jemanden hat.

Zum Beispiel "Ich *hätte* da eine Frage ...", "Ich *hätte* gern ...", *Könnte* jemand so nett sein ...



Tömk said:


> Wieso sagt man "Ich hätte" wenn man "Ich habe ein kleines Päckchen mitzugeben" sagen _muss_?


"Ich habe ein Päckchen mitzugeben" impliziert, das derjenige der nach Santiago fährt, das Päckchen mitnehmen muss.
"Ich hätte ein Päckchen mitzugeben" impliziert dagegen, dass man die Bitte hat, ob derjenige, der nach Santiago fährt, das Päckchen mitnehmen *könnte *(Höflichkeitskonjunktiv).

Muchos saludos.


----------



## uress

Einerseits Höflichkeit, anderseits momentan ist es ja noch keine sichere, abgesprochene Sache: ich habe ja wohl die Sachen schon besorgt, vielleicht auch schon eingepackt, vielleicht aber auch noch nicht (also die vielleicht habe ich die Sachen schon, aber das *Päckchen *selbst noch nicht), und es ist auf keinen Fall sich sicher, ob das Päckchen *mit*geht, also ein *Päckchen zum mitgeben* habe ich noch nicht... Also es könnte auch heißen: wenn du es mitnimmst, mache ich ein Päckchen fertig. (Wie ich das gerade erst vor zweichen machte: abgemacht und erst dann in die Läden gerannt )


----------



## Tömk

Alles klar! 

Ich danke Euch beiden osa_menor und uress für Eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße und nochmal Danke!


----------



## elroy

@uress, das sehe ich nicht so. Ich würde sagen, das Päckchen ist auf jeden Fall schon vorhanden.


----------



## uress

In (meinen) Gedanken/Plänen schon vorhanden, ja.


----------



## elroy

Nein, nicht so. Vorhanden im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## uress

Für dich, mein Gefühl sagt es anders.


----------



## elroy

Na klar, deswegen schrieb ich ja "das sehe ich nicht so". 

Nach meinem Empfinden passt der Satz nicht, wenn ich (noch) kein tatsächliches Päckchen habe. Mal schauen, was die Muttersprachler dazu meinen.


----------



## osa_menor

Ich meine, das "hätte" wird hier verwendet, weil noch nicht feststeht, ob und wer das Päckchen mitnimmt, unabhängig davon, ob ich es schon fertig gepackt habe.
Ein anderes Beispiel: Jemand braucht einen Pullover, und ich sage "Ich hätte einen, der mir zu groß ist".  Dann habe ich diesen Pullover, bin mir aber unsicher, ob der andere ihn nehmen würde.


----------



## elroy

osa_menor said:


> Jemand braucht einen Pullover, und ich sage "Ich hätte einen, der mir zu groß ist".  Dann *habe ich diesen Pullover*, bin mir aber unsicher, ob der andere ihn nehmen würde.


 Genau!


----------



## Sowka

Ich stimme elroy zu: Wenn jemand zu mir sagt "Ich hätte ein Päckchen mitzugeben", dann erwarte ich, dass das Päckchen schon vorhanden ist und mir womöglich gleich überreicht wird.

Wenn das Päckchen erst noch gepackt werden müsste, dann würde ich erwarten, dass die Person noch ein paar Elemente der Unsicherheit einfügt, etwa: "Du reist nach Santiago? _Dann_ hätte ich _vielleicht_ ein Päckchen mitzugeben".


----------

